# Fastigós (menjar)



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bona tarda d'octubre estiuenc!

Una curiositat. Jo, per descriure una persona a qui gairebé no li agrada res de menjar dic un *fastigós* o una *fastigosa*: _En Pepet és un *fastigós* i gairebé s'ho deixa tot al plat_.

En canvi, em fa l'efecte que no hi ha massa gent que la faci servir, aquesta paraula. Sou més de dir maniàtic/a?


----------



## betulina

Hola, TPS,

No havia sentit mai "fastigós" en aquest sentit. Si m'ho diguessis a mi, m'ofendria!  Maniàtic amb el menjar, potser sí... llepafils també trobo que va per aquí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ei, Betu! Bon vespre!

Mira l'accepció 2 del GREC: fastigós.

Així que no et sona que algú pugui dir: "Però mira que és *fastigosa*, aquesta nena!" En el context de quan s'està menjant o es parla de menjar, en el meu entorn sempre ho he sentit (és que jo havia estat una "fastigosa" de primera categoria quan era _piccola, piccola_...)


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí, he vist aquesta accepció, però jo no ho he sentit mai i, ja et dic, no m'ho prendria gaire bé...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Els meus avis sí que ho deien, però nosaltres no. Anem més cap a llepafils, com diu Betu.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs a mi *llepafils* no em surt mai, tot i que la conec. Ai... es veu que tinc una parla obsoleta!!!!!!!!!!

Bon dia a tothom, per cert


----------



## Beansof57

Personalment, i amb el meu català après en gran part a BCN, hauria dit sempre llepafils. “Fastigós” el tinc reservat per una manera de menjar poc polida i que provoca un cert rebuig en l'observador: menjar amb la boca oberta, fent sorolls desagradables, etc.

  Una abraçada,


----------



## Xerinola

Hola gent!
Per mi fastigós també és una persona que menja de manera poc polida...tot i que no acostumo a fer servir aquest adjectiu per definir una persona. L'utilitzo per definir a una cosa que em fa fàstic.

A una persona que no li agrada gaire el menjar o que només li agraden pocs plats, dic "Llepafils".

Records a tots i a totes!
X:


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

No sé si haurà relació, però en castellà sí es fa servir "fastigós" (asqueroso) en aquest sentit, però normalment amb "per menjar" (Pepé es un asqueroso para comer, no le gusta de nada). La veritat és que, en castellà, "fastigós" es fa servir per descriure a algú al que li costa fer alguna cosa, per eixemple "soy un poco asqueroso para relacionarme", que vol dir que, en una reunió per exemple, et cost molt parlar amb la gent i tot això, per això normalmente sempre diuem "asqueroso para ....".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies per la teva info, com sempre, Toniet! 

Veus, jo en castellà per a parlar d'una persona fastigosa amb el menjar sempre dic "maniático/a".


----------



## chics

Hola! La meva mare l'ha feta servir sempre en el context del menjar, sobretot quan era petita, he, he, i també per definir a aquelles persones negatives, a les que no els agrada res... és adir, en realitat el mateix, però més ampli. Més que llepafils (perepunyetes, tocacollons...) sovint és per una persona que no vol col·laborar en una iniciativa guapa, que no mostra il·lusió, que intentar aixafar la dels altres (un _aguafiestas_, en castellano podría ser, pero...), pot semblar desagraït, pusilànime...

No és l'única, ho sento a més gent. El que ara no sé és si tots diuen "fastigoset", suposo que com per diferenciar de _fastigós-que-fa-fàstic_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> No és l'única, ho sento a més gent. El que ara no sé és si tots diuen "fastigoset", suposo que com per diferenciar de _fastigós-que-fa-fàstic_.


 
Ara que ho dius, sí que ho he sentit, sí, això de *fastigoset* i suposo que jo també ho he dit així en alguna ocasió per suavitzar lleugerament la paraula, que, com diu la Betu, segons com pot ser una mica insultant.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Beansof57 said:


> Personalment, i amb el meu català après en gran part a BCN, hauria dit sempre llepafils. “Fastigós” el tinc reservat per una manera de menjar poc polida i que provoca un cert rebuig en l'observador: menjar amb la boca oberta, fent sorolls desagradables, etc.
> 
> Una abraçada,


 


Xerinola said:


> Hola gent!
> Per mi fastigós també és una persona que menja de manera poc polida...tot i que no acostumo a fer servir aquest adjectiu per definir una persona. L'utilitzo per definir a una cosa que em fa fàstic.
> 
> A una persona que no li agrada gaire el menjar o que només li agraden pocs plats, dic "Llepafils".
> 
> Records a tots i a totes!
> X:


 
Beans i Xerinola!

Perdoneu que no us hagi dit res però us prometo que acabo de veure les vostres respostes ara mateix! Veig que sou del "bàndol" de la Betu i que no feu servir fastigós com jo deia. De tota manera, us puc assegurar que es diu en un to diferent i que es pot interpretar perfectament què significa.

Apa, bon dia tingueu


----------

